# Zweifarbenlaterne Schlauchboot



## fischbär (26. März 2016)

Hallo

kennt jemand von euch schlauchboottaugliche Positionslichter mit BSH Zulassung? Oder ist der Entenpolizei das Prüfzeichen egal? Ich finde haufenweise ohne Zulassung und die muss ja auch jemand kaufen...
LED wäre Pflicht weil Batteriebetrieb.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. März 2016)

*AW: Zweifarbenlaterne Schlauchboot*

Meines Wissens nach brauchst du nicht zwingend eine BSH Zulassung, eine europäische Zulassung reicht meines Wissens (also RINA, MSA o.ä.). 


Schwerig wenn es "günstig" sein soll, hier was mit BSH:

http://www.bootdepot.de/1285-Ausrue...9-Aqua-Signal-LED-Serie-34-mit-BSH-Zulassung/

https://www.svb.de/de/kategorie/elektrik-positionsleuchten-hellamarine-naviled-compact.html


----------



## fischfaenger61 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Zweifarbenlaterne Schlauchboot*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr bei 1...2...3..  einen 2-Farbigen Lampenmast ersteigert ca 15€ mit 10 Watt Birne (keine LED), die Entenpolizei auf der Müritz hatte nichts zu meckern ist zertifiziert bis 10m Boot, den Lampenmast gibt es auch mit LED kostet dann ca 60 €.Der Mast ist aus Edelstahl und ca 1m hoch.Ich habe das Teil auf ein kleines Brettchen geschraubt und dann mit Schraubzwinge am Heckspiegel befestigt- einfach und schnell.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (28. März 2016)

*AW: Zweifarbenlaterne Schlauchboot*

Ich stand vor der gleichen Frage bei meinem GFK Boot und bin bei der Suche auf 100000 verschieden Antworten gekommen. Ich brauchte eine Beleuchtung die ich auf die Bordwand von oben aufschrauben konnte. Eine mit BSH habe ich gefunden, aber da sollte der Satz über 900 Euro kosten. Dann habe ich mich letztendlich direkt an die Wapo gewendet. Aber selbst da habe ich eine wischi waschi Antwort bekommen aus der man alles lesen kann, aber keine direkte Antwort.
Letztendlich habe ich mir eine RINA Beleuchtung geholt und eingebaut. Bis jetzt aber noch nicht in eine Kontrolle gekommen.
Im Netz hatte ich versucht mich Schlau zu machen und nach drei Wochen suchen habe ich es dran gegeben.

Ich weiß das dir diese Antwort nicht weiter hilf, will dir nur das Wochenlange suchen ersparen. 

Ach *@Keine Ahnung*, bei den die von dir gezeigten Leuchten ist das Problem mit dem Halt der Schrauben im Schlauchboot.:m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. März 2016)

*AW: Zweifarbenlaterne Schlauchboot*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Ach *@Keine Ahnung*, bei den die von dir gezeigten Leuchten ist das Problem mit dem Halt der Schrauben im Schlauchboot.:m



Na wenn dich das vor eine unlösbare Aufgabe stellt ..... aber hast natürlich teilweise Recht. Hab mir auch nicht die komplette Kategorie angeschaut.


----------



## Franky (28. März 2016)

*AW: Zweifarbenlaterne Schlauchboot*

Für Sportboote ist auf Seeschifffahrtsstraßen sowohl die EU als auch BSH/DHI-Zulassung, auf Binnenschifffahrtstraßen ausschließlich die EU-Steuerradzulassung gültig. Hier einmal bei "Hans" (und nicht bei "Hänschen" ) nachzulesen:
http://www.bsh.de/de/Produkte/Infomaterial/Lichterfuehrung/Lichterfuehrung.pdf
Da sieht man dann auch, wie man die Lichter anbringen sollte, wobei die Zweifarblaterne immer im Bug platziert sein muss. Seitenlichter können variabel montiert werden. Da ist auch ein Schlauchi abgebildet, das die Lichter ein einem Bügel auf dem Heckspiegel montiert führt.


----------



## fischbär (28. März 2016)

*AW: Zweifarbenlaterne Schlauchboot*

Also das ist klar. Die einfachste Lösung ist Zweifarbenlaterne am Bug und Rundumlicht 1m höher irgendwo im Boot. Muss im Binnenbereich BSH haben.
Da es anscheinend wirklich nichts gibt außer Naviled für zusammen 200 Euro, werde ich wohl auf gebrauchte mit Glühbirne zurückgreifen müssen.
Was für ein gigantischer Schwachsinn. Bei den Booten wiehert der deutsche Amtsschimmel noch wie 1913. Hammer.


----------

